#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Chanthaburi World Durian Festival

## dirtydog

*WORLD DURIAN FESTIVAL IN CHANTHABURI PROVINCE*

 Recognized as the king of tropical fruits, durian features prominently at a major fruit fair, Amazing Thailand World Durian Festival Chanthaburi 2009. The durian festival takes place at Thung Na Choei Lagoon and Chanthaburi Stadium in *Chanthaburi province* from 23 to 31 May 2009 

It includes contests of fruits, fruit decorations, and food preparation from fruits, a durian-eating competition, a demonstration of making durian jam, a bazaar of local products under the One Tambon, One Product program, and cultural shows. Visitors will have a chance to buy fruits, seafood, and other agricultural products of high quality directly from farmers. The fruit contest focuses on five varieties of fruit, namely durian, rambutan, mangosteen, longgong, and zalacca. 

A fruit unique to Southeast Asia, durian has a heavy, spiked husk and full-bodied. Thai durian varieties have been noted for their relatively subtle flavor and smooth texture. Three of the most popular varieties are Chani, Kan Yao, and Mon Thong. Durian is a cash crop in eastern Thailand and a favorite fruit in Asian countries, especially China, Singapore, Taiwan, and Malaysia. This kind of fruit is high in vitamin A, calcium, and phosphorus. Because of its pungent smell, however, durian is usually banned from being carried on public transport.

Apart from fresh durian, other forms of durian, such as chips and jam, are also available at various markets in Thailand. Durian chips, in particular, may be suitable for those who cannot stand the pungent odor of fresh durian. The peak season for durian and other tropical fruits, such as rambutan, mangosteen, longgong, and lychee, is between May and July, 

  
Durian is grown in abundance in *Chanthaburi* and other eastern and southern provinces. *Chanthaburi* is known as the only province in Thailand, and in the world, where the majority of farmers are engaged in durian production. The planting area for durian in this province is more than 279,000 rai, or 131,600 acres.

The full cycle of the durian business, ranging from growing to exporting, takes place in *Chanthaburi*, which holds the fruit fair each year to promote its fruit production and sales. 


About 245 kilometers southeast of Bangkok, *Chanthaburi*, on the Gulf of Thailand, is rich in not only fruit resources but also gemstones. It has become Thailands gemstone trade center and one of the worlds most important ruby-producing areas. Many gem-cutting craftsmen in this province are of international caliber. 

Like other eastern provinces, *Chanthaburi* boasts many natural attractions, such as splendid beaches and waterfalls. It is a popular area for agro-tourism, taking visitors to fruit orchards where they may consume an unlimited amount of fresh fruits and have an impressive experience in touch with nature. Quiet fishing villages and peaceful beaches are not far from town. *Chanthaburi* takes this occasion of the world durian festival to introduce its tourist attractions and local products that make a name for the province.

Pattaya Daily News

*Someone eating Durian in Malaysia Video*

----------


## blackgang

I bet thats a stinking fucking place,, Vid wouldn't work cause Bruce puked on the cameraman when he got a good whiff of Durian.

----------


## klong toey

Did he drink beer,eat Durian and survive.
Can't beat a nice bit of soft golden durian,reminds me of a smelly soft cheese.

----------


## Mid

*Worlds Durian Festival*
Date : May 2010
Venue : Chanthaburi

*Activities  * 
Decorations of fruits trays of government and private sectors,  Trade Fair of Housewives, Local OTOP Food Fair, Fruit Decoration  Caravan, Fruit and Processed Products Contest, Good Quality Jewelry and  Accessories Fair 

 For fature information :

Office of Administration, Chanthaburi, Tel. 0 3931 1001 
TAT Rayong, Tel. 0 3865 5420-1

tourismthailand.org

----------


## Dan

A chef - can't remember who now - described eating durian as being like "french-kissing your dead grandmother." I think Chantaburi should work that into next year's marketing materials - could make a good strapline.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

"Your breath will smell as if you'd been French-kissing your dead  grandmother."
 -Anthony Bourdain

----------


## good2bhappy

good price in the market
but only 20 bht \Kg to the farmer

----------


## Mid

_On first tasting it I thought it like the flesh of some animal in a  state of putrefaction._

Henri Mouhot, French naturalist

_The durian's smell is its outstanding feature - it is pungent, a bit  like a clogged drain or rotten eggs._

Financial  Express

----------


## genghis61

this year - 5-15 May 2011






I shall investigate.

----------


## genghis61

May 5 2011 and the Durian Festival officially opens this evening; festival is based around Tung Na Choey lake in central Chanthaburi city, 2km round the outside with one large island accessible from three bridges. Not everything was completed this morning, there will be about 20 display floats on the lake like these ones

 

 

Market stalls and displays go the whole way round the lake; it's really the _Chanthaburi Festival_ -  not so much durian at all, the fruit section limited to about 150m, the balance made up of locally produced products, foods, clothing, furniture, some huge outdoor plant sales, ag/hort displays incl poultry, pigs, dairy cows.

----------


## genghis61



----------


## genghis61

from some of the furniture sales outlets

----------


## genghis61

and out onto the island

----------


## Mid

top pics bloke , thanxs for the time and effort  :Smile:

----------


## genghis61



----------


## dirtydog

I quite like Chanthaburi, seems everyone has money so are quite happy, the soil is good for crops, they got plenty of coastline with fishes in.

----------


## BigBaBoo

:bananaman:  Yes when you open one it smells like a blocked sewer being opened and drained...but I happen to like the TASTE of Durian...even though eating too much of it is not good for my high blood pressure problems.
There is a street in Singapore where Durian is sold every Durian season. 
Many Singapore hotels have signs saying something like this ,"Guests are kindly requested to please NOT bring Durians into this hotel.
Thank You
the Hotel Management"
And I LOVE ice-cold Durian Ice Cream!!!
I've even had Durian Ice Cream served with hot fudge sauce on it...I liked it.
But I have to be careful, because too much Durian and my blood pressure shoots up to very high danger levels.
 :Smile:

----------

